# Brutes new look....



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Well everyone knows the brute has lived on 30's forever well got a good deal on tires and had a steal of a deal on wheels so here it is ready for mud or the trails and this things rips with these mtc's on here


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

lookin good brandon


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

looks real good youll like those motos


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

wow me likey


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

Nice! What size are they?


----------



## blizzardrocker (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks good man! I like the two set ups for different rides.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

ha, those look familiar.. they look good bub. hope you enjoy them.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yep I just got em mounted had tires for a bit but no rims and finally got a killer deal on wheels brand new so went ahead and I am loving having different sets for different rides now.....but I can say one thing with the msd and the exhaust along with vfj exhaust all setup for my monsters this thing stays on two wheels or sideways with the mtc's lol


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Killer look!


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

speaking of vfj. called today. going to try and get them springs ordered next week. #1 and #3


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks good man. - I've really considered getting a set of trail tires for my stock LTD wheels, but the law2's are so smooth I doubt I'd swap them out enough to warrant buying & storing a second set of tires. 

Anyone caught riding behind me would probably thank me though, LOL.


----------

